# Wilier Cento1 or Gran Turismo?



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking for some wisdom from current Wilier owners.

A little about me. I'm a 54 year old male and have been riding now for three years. I ride between 4500-5000 mile per year in an area that has many flat, rolling and hilly areas. I enjoy all three  I'm in pretty good shape after dropping 50 pounds and getting down to 155. My first bike that is just about three years old is a Giant Defy Advanced 1. It's been a great bike. I run Campagnolo SR11 and love it. I started on this bike to get a comfortable geometry. I've recently built up a Lynskey R230 titanium bike with Campagnolo Chourus 11. I really like this bike and I'm in a more aero position on it and just as comfortable. The Giant is a medium and the Lynskey is a 54. Now I want to breakdown the Giant and put my SR11 on a new frame and the Wilier just catches my eye. I started thinking about the Cento1 but came across the Gran Turismo. I'm not a racer and won't ever become one. I just like to challenge myself. The question is, which frame? Both have similar geometry and the medium looks like it will work well. I don't want a bone jarring ride but would like something a little more spirited than the Giant. I may be wasting my time and money but I've been known to do that before. I was thinking the Gran Turismo with my SR11 and some ZIPP 303 clinchers might be fun and still be able to do those four hour rides. 

Any thoughts from the Wilier owners? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Love my Gran Turismo. Excellent ride and very comfortable. Still fairly racy for an endurance focused frame. Looks even racier with carbon wheels!
View attachment 280962


I don't think you could go wrong with either though.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you for the reply and your bike looks dead sexy.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Any other Wilier owners care to chime in about this. I'm between these two frames (at the moment) and would love to hear from others who may have ridden or owned both? Thank you.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*Gt*

A little late with this reply. I have a 2011 GT, went from a Tarmac Expert. I am 58, live in TX, mostly flat with a few "hills." LBS built it up with SRAM Force and Ritchey WCS, along with Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's. I have close to 10,000 miles on it and I will say that when the time comes there is another GT in my future. It does everything well. I am in no way anything but a recreational rider, and I know that it is way more bike than I need, but it just makes me want to ride! I do a few centuries and such but mostly just ride, and it is way more comfortable than my Tarmac, yet it "feels" faster. Good luck, whichever bike, Wilier is a great bike!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to reply with some great info. Very helpful and you have a beautiful bike  I'm between this model and one other.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I test road a GT while looking for a bike for my better half. It's a lovely bike and ended up ordering a XS frame (none in stock) It's very comfy and feels as fast as my Look 695. I think she will enjoy it very much. I looked at the specs of the GTR for 2014 and was not impressed... went with 2013 model.

They had a Cento1SR... it was all tricked out and super light.. very nasty bike, but if I wanted to go that crazy it would be a zero.7 for that $$$$.


----------

